# RSPCA-constructive opinions of



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Hi all
At the risk of being shouted at-please don't:Na_Na_Na_Na:
I have read lots of posts regarding reptiles owners not being overly keen on the RSPCA. How come? 
I am not being argumentative as this is why I want your opinions as I am curious why such a dislike of them is evident in the herping community. 
Its because I have had no dealings with them that I am trying to understand why people do dislike them.


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

they came to my house before to look at my animals i had a few birds and two dogs and a few reptiles i was quite willing to help them in any way but the rspca officer started having a go at me for not having a uv light in with one of my royals vivs so i made it clear you dont need a uv light in with a royal and showed him a couple of books but he still had to phone his boss to confirm that they do not need a uv light 
i just dont understand how there are not trained in exotic animals and everytime they have been it just seem they just dont understand exotic animal which really is a shame


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah the main problem is on the whole they know jack all about herps.

to them a 3-4ft viv for a corn may be to small.

things like heat uv as mentioned they dont seem to have a clue.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The majority of people do not like being told that no animal should be kept in captivity as a companion. The RSPCA have campaigned to remove all companion animals - they have made several publications stating that exotics especially reptiles, are not suitable for captivity.

It is hard to be a hobbyists who loves their reptiles, and support a group that works actively towards ensuring you do not get to keep those reptiles.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

we had the RSPCA in when i worked in a pet shop. I'd just set up a rep section and they came to have a look. The woman who visited did seem to know her stuff, so theyre not all bad! 

I do agree most of them don't know a thing, they should train all their officers to be able to deal with reps properly. 

Emma x


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

read through the "hobby issues and information" section
regards gaz


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/56709-rspca-2.html#post824477

enough said really!


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> The majority of people do not like being told that no animal should be kept in captivity as a companion. The RSPCA have campaigned to remove all companion animals - they have made several publications stating that exotics especially reptiles, are not suitable for captivity.
> 
> It is hard to be a hobbyists who loves their reptiles, and support a group that works actively towards ensuring you do not get to keep those reptiles.


But that is silly surely? Are cats and dogs not companion animals? What about horses? Birds? The list goes on....
Do they include these in their plans?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

asm1006 said:


> But that is silly surely? Are cats and dogs not companion animals? What about horses? Birds? The list goes on....
> Do they include these in their plans?


If the R.S.P.C.A got there way ALL animals as Companion/Pets would be banned in a shot


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

unfortunately yes, there is a "hidden agenda" which would like to see the removal of all companion animals from captivity..

the rspca actively discourage the keeping of pets in schools for instance.. including saying that keeping land snails for education is cruel..

they also actively discourage animals being taken into a classroom for "show" as this, apparently, stresses the animals.. so they basically want an end to animal educators..

they are also opposed, albeit not publically in the uk yet, to the sale of animals in pet shops, or to the keeping of display animals in shops at all.

i'm still curious as to why a CHARITY has over 200 hundred million pounds in the bank.. and does NOT financially support its regional centres... needs to beg for money from us 24-7..

when only a few pence of every pound donated to the rspca actually goes towards the animals they profess to love..

when over 850,000 animals have been euthanised by the rspca in the last 10 years..

when an animal handed in to the rspca has less than a 50% chance of still being alive a month later...

when you know the staff on the ground only get a few days exotics training, and yet still have the say so on how they are being kept in private hands...

and there is a whole load more.. that i am not allowed to mention.. bloody politics.. 

rspca - who are they trying to become?? 

N


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Nerys said:


> unfortunately yes, there is a "hidden agenda" which would like to see the removal of all companion animals from captivity..
> 
> the rspca actively discourage the keeping of pets in schools for instance.. including saying that keeping land snails for education is cruel..
> 
> ...


PETA springs to mind (well they are the UK PETA imo) in otherwords hypocrital A**holes


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well said.
they are wonkers for sure.

edit-meant Nerys.. but tokay too. 

EDIT AGAIN-
Sorry thats not very constructive but its beren coveed..the individual employees/officers may have good intentions and soem may have a clue..
but thier politics suck..and thats what matters.
Things will only go down hill.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tokay said:


> PETA springs to mind (well they are the UK PETA imo) in otherwords hypocrital A**holes


Mmm well... i think the hat they are after has 5 initials.. and begins with D.. and ends with A..

*treads carefully*

lets just say that the rspca have about as much in the black as a certain group (which shall remain nameless  *) have in red..

 * - 5 letters.. begins with D...

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

we know DEFRA are crap:rotfl:
gaz


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:whistling2:

i'm not sure who would be worse tho.. defra as defra.. or the rspca as the self styled animal police..

i guess at least the rpsca have the money in the bank.. unlike some!

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I always thoughtt he RSPCA were okay - I mean lets face it, most people only ever see the ute kittens ont he advert and hear the "RSPCA saves starving dog" stuff.

Whatt he majority of people don't get to find out is shocking - most of th einformation is openly available tot he public too - just nobody ever feeslt he need to seek it out!

After learning more and more, I feel saddened that, what started out as a group hailed by Queen Victoria for thier ability to promote the WELFARE of animals (yes, Vic gave them hier royal title), has turned into a potential political whirlwind group who show little or no concern for the welfare side any more and are more concerned in banning the animals their group was created to protect!


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks guys at least I am not so ignorant now: victory:

Wow Nerys I didn't know it was that bad. Not good. If we cannot educate children then how can we ever help animals? Like it or not the RSPCA has to accept that animals have long been friends of man. Its silly. 
But they are contradicting themselves, how can they find 'loving homes' for animals when they see it as morally wrong to have animals? 
I suppose their argument would be then that as we have them, we have a duty to look after them if someone does not want their animal.

So why put them down? Is this due to lack of space at rescue centres? 

Lastly its important to make sure children are educated in respecting animals and you can only really stimulate their curiousity by introducing these animals in their lives-be it in the classroom or whatever. 

Also man has damaged much of an animals natural habitat - so yeah ok maybe it would be nice for animals to all be wild and happy, but the fact remains that todays world is a dangerous place for animals. So we need to look after them. 

Many animals enjoy handling anyway, and thoise that don't hopefully are respected by their keepers.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow Nerys I didn't know it was that bad. Not good. If we cannot educate children then how can we ever help animals? Like it or not the RSPCA has to accept that animals have long been friends of man. Its silly. 
But they are contradicting themselves, how can they find 'loving homes' for animals when they see it as morally wrong to have animals? 

this is something they struggle to explain yes... on the other hand, they only have to find homes for less than 50% of what they take in..

I suppose their argument would be then that as we have them, we have a duty to look after them if someone does not want their animal.

Mmmm..... 

So why put them down? Is this due to lack of space at rescue centres? 

some are for good reason, medically.. many are not.. 
lack of space... or just "costs too much to feed and house"

i could buy that.. if it were not for the £200,000,000+ they have in the bank..
 
Lastly its important to make sure children are educated in respecting animals and you can only really stimulate their curiousity by introducing these animals in their lives-be it in the classroom or whatever. 

ah yes.. but its cruel to do that you know? i will have to see if i am allowed to post the document i saw on this..
 
Also man has damaged much of an animals natural habitat - so yeah ok maybe it would be nice for animals to all be wild and happy, but the fact remains that todays world is a dangerous place for animals. So we need to look after them. 

idealism is not one of their strong points i am afraid!

Many animals enjoy handling anyway, and thoise that don't hopefully are respected by their keepers

i agree.. if an animal of mine does not enjoy being shown off, they do not get shown off.. how many of you on here have met snuff for instance.. and how many have met teyah ? snuff is a people skunk, teyah is not.. its about knowing how your animal copes in different surroundings..


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

The RSPCA, where to start with these muppets..............
When i split with my ex, she wouldnt let me have my birds back, border canarys, glosters (from the top breeder in the world!) and british, to cut a long story short by the time i got into myold bird room she had starved 39 of my birds to death! So not knowing what to do without killing her phoned the RSPCA, they went out and got the dead birds, photos etc, in the end they said they couldnt prosecute her as there wasnt enough evidence! F*cking idiots!!!
When i was talking to the idiot, he seen my snakes and said, "we had to get an expert to a house last week cos we thought there was a rattle snake in it", so i asked what snake it ended up being and he said "a rat snake", so i said "what f*cking idiots cant tell the diff between a rat and rattler?" and he said "me"! At that i told him to get out my house and learn his job properly!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

From a cat point of view, I have a pretty low opinion of the RSPCA and would never support them financially, even if I was a millionaire -I just don't like their policies.

Inma when they come by pedigree cats, they should contact that breed club's rescue officer and ask for help to find suitable homes, but they NEVER do. They hang onto the cats because I think they know that pedigree cats are easier to home. 

My friend keeps 2 pet Wensleydale sheep in a local field which also has 4 horses in it which were being neglected. My friend contacted the RSPCA, they eventually came out and took 3 away (which later had to be put down), but left the 4th cos it 'wasn't in too bad a state'. Any guesses that it would eventually end up in the same state as the other 3 and have to be put down???

No, sorry, I just don't like the way they work!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I have said this before, so its not new.

People put the RSPCA in power.

Now we are not talking a small power here, we are talking a power to be reckoned with, the power equivalent to the size of a small countries Government.

With the connections they have, the finances they have they are a small government.

But still people have put them into power, and people can pull them down.

I am not suggesting a coup by terrorists, but the empathy voters see them as good doers, due to their campaigns, and do not see the hidden agendas nor schedules and perhaps never will.

Convince the empathy voters to not sympathise and then the RSPCA will start to lose its momentum.

Will that ever happen?

Who knows.....but they said that a man would never walk on the moon, didn't they?

R
PKL


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

*Constructive *criticism of the RSPCA ???

Hmmmmmmmmm......


Nope sorry, I really can't think of any.

Unless anyone considers the killing of thousands of animals every year to be constructive.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well my opinion on the RSPCA and by that I mean the local everyday worker at your RSPCA rescue centre are as much animal lovers as everyone else and I am sure most of the inspectors are too. I cant help but think if i saw serious animal cruelty like they do day in day out i might change my views on pet keeping. 

That said, it does worry me that they are gaining political strength and want an end to pet keeping. I wouldn't support them for that fact alone but they do some good after all.

I also wonder how much it would cost to house and keep every animal they rescue for its natural lifetime? Alot more than £200,000,000 I can safely say. But I cannot understand why they are saving all that money and not giving it to rescue centres but then i dont know how charities work.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

The new AWB that the RSPCA are supposed to police is a state law and can only be policed by the police, not the RSPCA who have no powers under the law.

Are not the RSPCA going to shoot themselves in the foot by getting rid of all companion pets as they will no longer be needed??.

I have herd that PETA in the USA are classed as terrorists is that true.
I have read that 12 of the RSPCA board are members of this group is this true.

Why has the vast amount of money the RSPCA has in the bank not been looked into.

They lead people on buy saying they need money for the rescue of animals and their care, but they do not use the money people have given them, as they have millions in the bank, is this not getting money under false pretenses I think this should be investigated, or the people that have made donations be made aware that their money is not beign used for the purposes that it was given for, FOR THE CARE OF ANIMALS.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

You say nothing new here Slither.

Should the RSPCA be investigated?

Yes they should.

However not just for the monetary aspect, but also for the entire running of what is a charity that could very shortly be a full political party legally and to boot as l have already written a small government.

However, UNTIL the landbased arena stop donating, stop leaving their legacies, and bloody well look at things properly the RSPCA will continue to become all powerful.

Should they be investigated - of course they should.

The charities commission should look into things properly - but they do not.

Why not?

Are they too scared of the power, the fear?

It is all well and good discussing the 'politics' of the rspca in this forum, where it is relatively safe, where it needs to be discussed is in the arena where they affect the majority.

How much would it cost to investigate them?

More than we have.

How much would it cost to bring them down?

Well how about a cool million.

But who would do it?

It would have to be crown court, not local magistrate.

And is it worth it?

For all the damage they do?

Well in some respects - l would like to see the hq brought to its senses, l have no ill feelings for the local centres, they are working under chain management - but the management itself - yes l would like them to be investigated.

200 Million pounds - what its for? 

Who knows.

Rory Matier
PKL


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI Rory,

What is stopping me doing this?

The next time I see an RSPCA inspector and donate a pound, I would be my right after reading stuff on this forum is all fact saying that for every pound donated 4 pence of that pound goes on the animals I should be entitled to ask where the other 96 pence has gone and if I do not get a satisfactory answer,I should be able to go to the charitys commission, and if the complaint is done by registered letter it has got to be acted on.
If enough people complain by letter to the commission it cannot be ignored

I look at it this way an ant buy its self is no good, but a nest of ants can bring down an elephant.

Why don't the RSPCA's own ants turn its officers, if they are not getting money at RSPCA centers why do they not call an extra ordinary meeting of directors and ask them explain why the are not getting a share of this supposed 200,000,000 pounds. Not all officers are bad, their are some good ones if a little misguided by the RSPCA.

As a nation of animal lovers we have a very bad record on welfare of animals, setting dogs and cats on fire I saw a news report of a German Shepherd thrown off a bridge because the owners did not want it.

Surely there are a lot of officers that have a love for animals and that is all they are bothered about would rebel if it was that bad.

Or does their wage and job come first then the animals.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I agree, there are RSPCA officers - 'inspectors' that do genuinely care for animals, the husbandry they are subjected to and the overall care and treatment they receive - in reality l would say that this caring figure in RSPCA staff stands at about 90% in local centres.

Cruelty - there is no one more cruel to animals than mankind this is true, undeniably, animals on animals are not as cruel. 

I remember many years ago seeing a photo of a crossbow bolt through a sheeps head, committed by 'thugs', that was rescued by the RSPCA.

First off, l would say Slither, hold onto your pound. 

The fact is that nothing written in this forum is new, it is and they are well known facts. The charities commission would be all too well aware of them. 

Shit l even heard recently that there is a suspicion that the charities commission has RSPCA staff on its personnel board - that would explain a few things if true!

In order for the RSPCA to be investigated professionally there needs to be a campaign aimed specifically at bringing to the attention of those who donate the agenda of the RSPCA.

But hey, they are not in the position they hold today through carelessness.

So many people, here alone demand evidential verification that the RSPCA are not happy with the exotic keeping market and want to see it either banned or restricted and they are keepers to begin with! LOL

So imagine how hard it would be with no financial backing to commit to it to launch a campaign to make the landbased communities aware of everything?

The evidence is not there in black and white - it is hidden in the grey areas and that is why it is hard to explain to people what to look for in the first place.

The proof is in the pudding, and by that time, evidence is know longer needed [chuckles] as it is all too visible. 

but yes, if people complained to the charities commission it would work.

But the sad fact is that even those who collect on behalf of this all too powerful organization, think they are doing it for the best for the benefit of the animals - but then these are usually local centre collectors and in reality they are doing it for the animals.

We would need a campaign that was created like that of the actual hq, and that is costly, but hey Slither this post has made me think of another poll.

Rory
PKL/PKA


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> I have read that 12 of the RSPCA board are members of this group is this true.


well, i do not know the actual number who have joined... as opposed to the number who come on as guests..

but yes, we do monitor how many guests are in various sections of the forum at various times of the day.. and it does make for interesting veiwing..

we know that representatives of most of the active anti groups read this board.. we know that defra read this board.. we know the rscpa read this board.. we know customs read this board.. tbh, they all read the forums just as much as we do..

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

why have'nt we all been arrested yet??:whistling2:
gaz


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol.. comes under "pending" at a guess..

funny i was saying to rory this weekend, who do you reckon has the biggest file on us.. and would we have a file each, or be jointly filed under PKL..

in all seriousness tho, we do know they know what we are saying.. we do get to hear back some of the "reactions" that various posts or images get.. for instance i think it was either the rspca or defra who were quite offended by the Fist logo.. the antis however.. i am told.. found it highly amusing.. which if nothing else does go to show they have more of a sense of humour than some of our own side !!!

many postings are made to be carefully worded, knowing the audience that is reading them.. and we don't always mean the RFUK animal owning audience..

its another reason why we cannot always say how we know something, or where we know it from.. as it would drop people in it.. same as why there is information we have not been able to make public yet.. can't jepodise our sources.. 

tbh, 90% of the forum members, and i mean LF, CB, RF.. etc etc, would be shocked and amazed at just WHO reads these forums.. AND _what_ they read on them at times! 

its not that hard to pretend to be a genuine keeper, join up, and pretend to be one of us either... and yes, some of them DO that!

*my name is blah blah and i have a corn/leo/beardie* etc etc.. 

then spend a month posting "nice snake" on picture threads or "i listen to radio1 who do you listen to" sort of posts.. bingo, up to 100, and full access.. 

you do wonder, bearing in mind the underhand tactics of the likes of PETA, just what information they are storing about some of us..:whistling2:

N

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

in the great tradition of these forums i shall step in and arrest you first....just in case no one else bothers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

> > I have read that 12 of the RSPCA board are members of this group is this true.
> 
> 
> well, i do not know the actual number who have joined... as opposed to the number who come on as guests..


N....

I took the question to mean are 12 members of the RSPCA board also members of PETA, not RFUK ... but I could be wrong 

If that is what the question meant, the answer is I don't know... but I do have it on good authority that a number of them are members of Animal Aid.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

steve - ahh.. yeah.. its amazing how many aa people are buried in places like.. government.. kinda worrying really..

Gaz - who me?

i am innocent i am 

honest!!!










N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

aye! you will be arrested and then sentenced to much beers and funny sticks:lol2:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all,

Sorry brain must have been in neutral, its not PETA I have gone back and checked it is ANIMAL AID.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Queenb (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to say, i have no experience with the RSPCA and reps, but my local rspca cattery do a fantastic job and are run on donations, i have three cats from them and would def get more from them if i had room. I think generally its the "officers" that have little knowledge, not the behind the scene fosterers/rehomers.


----------

